
True Believer Loses Faith in Fully Self-Driving Cars - johnnyb_61820
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/06/true-believer-loses-faith-in-fully-self-driving-cars/
======
IshKebab
I would have thought this is pretty obvious. Fully self-driving cars are such
an impossibly hard problem it makes no sense to try to jump straight there.
It's much more logical to start with easier problems, like driver-assist,
motorway-only, whitelisted roads, etc.

------
IAmEveryone
This is a rather spammy article adding nothing to the two articles it's
relying on (/stealing from). The WSJ piece is relatively good:
[https://www.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.c...](https://www.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fself-
driving-cars-have-a-problem-safer-human-driven-ones-11560571203) (facebook
redirect link for paywall reasons)

------
empath75
There were a lot of people who bought the Uber ipo believing the bullshit that
self driving cars were around the corner and they’d soon be able to get rid of
all their drivers.

